# Duyuru > Kültür >  işte ünlü islamcı masonlar

## bozok

*İşte ünlü İslamcı masonlar*


*Hürriyet Gazetesi*
*17 şubat 2008* 
*Soner YALüIN*
[email protected] 

 


*Dinci basının nakaratı günlerdir sürüyor: "Masonlar düğmeye bastı!" "Laiklik mitinglerinin arkasında mason locaları var!" "Başörtüsü yasağını mason biraderler savunuyor!"*

Hiçbir belge ve bilgiye dayanmadığı halde bu iddiaları sürekli tekrarlayan dinci basın, bu topraklara masonluğu kimlerin getirdiğini; önde gelen bazı din adamlarının mason olduğunu biliyor mu? Sürekli alıntı yaptıkları, mücadelesinden övgüyle bahsettikleri bazı "İslamcı mücahitlerin" mason localarına kayıtlı olduğundan haberdar mı? Başörtüsü konusunda mason din adamlarıyla aynı görüşte olduklarını tahmin edebiliyorlar mı? Tarihleriyle yüzleşmeye hazırlar mı? İşte soruların yanıtları...

*BUGüN* Türkiye'de başörtüsü merkezli tartışmaların benzerini tam 100 yıl önce Osmanlı'nın gazete ve dergileri de yaptı.

23 Temmuz 1908 tarihi, kimilerine göre sadece II. Meşrutiyet'in ilanıdır; kimilerine göre ise bir burjuva devrimidir ve Kemalist devrimlerin temelidir.

II. Meşrutiyet, Osmanlı'nın siyasal ve kültürel hayatında köklü dönüşümlere neden oldu.

En büyük devrim ise kadının toplumsal hayattaki yeri konusunda oldu.

Kadın sokağa çıkmaya, çalışmaya, dergi/gazete çıkarmaya, dernekler kurmaya, dükkÃ¡nlar açmaya, sinemaya-tiyatroya gitmeye başladı.

Bu durum tartışmaları da beraberinde getirdi.

Dönemin yayın organlarında kadın merkezli tartışmalar oldu.

üç grup vardı: Batıcılar, Türkçüler ve İslamcılar...







*Musa Kazım Efendi*


*üRTüNMEYİ SAVUNAN MASON DİN ADAMI*

İslamcılar, kadınların evden çıkmalarından hiç hoşnut değillerdi.

Bunlardan biri de, şeyhülislam *Musa KÃ¡zım Efendi'*ydi:

*"şeriatımızda emredilen şeylerden biri de Müslüman kadınların kendilerine mahrem olmayan kimselerden örtünmeleridir ki; o da saçları dahil vücutlarını ziynetten (süsten) arındırılmış bir şeyle, şehveti celp etmeyecek bir elbiseyle örtmekten ibarettir."*

*"Eve ait vazifeleri kadına, ev dışındakileri kocaya yüklemek gerekir. Bunun aksi olamaz."*

*"Bir de kadınların yaratılış gayeleri, onların sırf dünyaya çocuk getirmeleri ve o çocukları terbiye etmelerinden ibarettir."* 

*"üok kadınla evlilikte, insanlığa ve medeniyete aykırı bir şey yoktur."*

(Sırat-ı Müstakim, sayı 1, 2, 3; yıl 1908; Aktaran İ. Kara, Türkiye'de İslamcılık Düşüncesi, I)

Bu sözlerin sahibi *Musa KÃ¡zım Efendi* (1858-1920) bir şeyhülislam'dı.

Ve aynı zamanda masondu.

Osmanlı'nın *"ilerici partisi"* İttihat ve Terakki Cemiyeti üyesiydi.

Nakşibendi'ydi...

Türkiye?nin en büyük mason kuruluşu, *"Hür ve Kabul Edilmiş Büyük Mason Locası"* belgelerinde, mason olan ünlü din adamları arasında sadece şeyhülislam *Musa KÃ¡zım Efendi* yoktu.


*üç şeyhülislam vardı...*



*Mustafa Sabri Efendi*


Osmanlı Devleti?nin 118. şeyhülislamı *Mehmed Ziyaüddin Efendi* (1846-1917) de masondu...

Mason şeyhülislamlardan biri de *Mustafa Sabri Efendi* (1869-1954) idi.

Kadınların bırakın çalışmasını, tek başına sokağa çıkmasına bile karşıydı.

Yani, kadın toplum hayatı içindeki yeri konusunda *"mason biraderi"* şeyhülislam *Musa KÃ¡zım Efendi* ile aynı görüşteydi.

Ama ayrı oldukları konular da vardı:

*"Biraderi" Musa KÃ¡zım Efendi'*nin üyesi olduğu İttihat ve Terakki Cemiyeti'ne muhalifti.

Hürriyet ve İtilaf Fırkası'nın üyesiydi.

*Bu farklılığı yazmamın nedeni var:*

*Dinciler, tüm masonları aynı siyasal görüşte sanıyor!*

Bunun örneklerini görmeye devam edeceğiz...

Bugün birçok masonun, *"biraderleri"* şeyhülislam *Mustafa Sabri Efendi'*nin şu görüşlerini öğrendiklerinde çok şaşıracağına eminim: 

*"Benim elimden gelse Türkleri Arap yaparım, diğer Müslümanları da. Bunların vaktiyle Araplaşmadığına da çok eseflenirim. Arap dili, ne Türk diliyle ne de üerkez diliyle kıyas kabul etmeyecek derecede üstünlüğe sahip olduğundan, insanın, milliyetin küçüğüne sahip olup da onunla iftihar edeceğine büyüğüne sahip olarak onunla iftihar etmesi daha kÃ¡rlı ve makul olur."* (Yarın Dergisi, 14 Nisan 1930)

Bu düşüncede bir din adamının, Kuvayı Milliyecilere karşı fetva vermesine, Sevr Antlaşması'nı savunmasına şaşırmıyorsunuz.

Ve dolayısıyla *Mustafa Kemal'*in, şeyhülislam *Mustafa Sabri'*yi 150'likler listesine koyup yurtdışına kovduğunu da anlayabiliyorsunuz. 

şeyhülislam *Mustafa Sabri Efendi,* Türkiye'deki Gümrük ve Tekel Bakanlığı ve Başbakanlık yapmış olan *Suat Hayri ürgüplü'*nün babasıydı.

Başbakan *ürgüplü* de masondu.

İşin garip yanı, kardeşi gibi, siyasetle ilgilenen ve Demokrat Parti'den milletvekili olan *Münip Hayri ürgüplü'*nün de ağzından İslam, Müslümanlık vb. sözcükler düşmezdi!

Hür ve Kabul Edilmiş Büyük Mason Locası belgelerinde, mason olan din adamları listesi; Müderris *Mahmud Esad Efendi,* Berlin Sefareti Başimamı *Mustafa Hafız şükrü,* Sefaret İmamı *Haşim Veli,* bir dönem Darülfünun'da rektörlük yapan *Babanzade Ahmed Naim* Bey dile sıralanıyor.

Bu isimler öyle sıradan kişiler değildi. 

ürneğin; *Babanzade Ahmed Naim* Bey (1872-1934), siyasal İslamcı düşünürlerin önde gelen isimlerindendi. İslamcı fikir hayatının oluşmasında büyük payı vardı. 

Milliyetçiliğe karşıydı:

*'TüRKLüK DEĞİL MüSLüMANLIK üNEMLİ'*

*"İrşadlarınız, hizmetleriniz 'Türklük' adına değil 'Müslümanlık' adına olsun. 'Türkler' hitabı yerine daima 'Müslümanlar' hitabını kullanınız. Cengiz'in yasasını bilmek, İlhan'ın yurdunu tanımak, Altınordu'yu anmak bize lazım değil. Bize Muhammed'in şeriatı, İslam yurdunu, İslam mücahitlerini bilmek, tanımak lazım gelir."* (Ahmed Naim, İslam?da Dava-yı Kavmiyet. s. 18) 

Laikliğe karşıydı:

"Hükümeti, dini korumak ve emirlerini yerine getirmekle şeran vazifeli bilen halkımız, hükümetin bu vazifeden imtina ettiğini hoş gördüğü gün, diğer dini vazifelerini de buna bağlı olarak ahlaki davranışlarını da, içtimai vazifelerini de ihmal eder." (Sebilürreşad Dergisi, 1918)

Siyasal İslamcı *Babanzade Ahmed Naim,* son devrin mutasavvıflarından Fatih Türbedarı *Ahmed Amiş Efendi'*nin de damadıydı.

Sebilürreşad Dergisi?nin yazarlarındandı.

Sebilürreşad Dergisi deyip geçmeyiniz, bugün yayın hayatını sürdüren dinci gazete ve dergilerin temeli orasıdır!

Peki, Sebilürreşad nasıl doğdu?

Ve masonlarla ne ilgisi vardı?

*Dinci basının arkasındaki masonlar*

Sebilürreşad, *"Müslümanların uyandırılması ve yüceltilmesi için"* çıkarıldı. Derginin adı konusunda Mısırlı Prens Abbas Halim Paşa bir teklifte bulundu: *"Kuran?dan bir sayfa açalım, ne isim çıkarsa oradan alalım."* Besmeleyle bir sayfa açtı. *"İttebiuni ehdiküm Sebilürreşad"* ayeti çıktı ve isim bulundu: *Sebilürreşad.*




*Abbas Halim Paşa*

Aralıklarla da olsa 1908'den 1965 yılına kadar yayımlanan dinci Sebilürreşad'ın mali kaynağı Kavalalı Ailesi'ydi.

Osmanlı'nın son yıllarını okuduğunuzda karşınıza sık sık *"Sadrazam Mısırlı Said Halim Paşa"; "Vezir Mısırlı Halim Paşa"; "Mısırlı Prens Abbas Halim Paşa"* gibi *"Mısırlı Paşalar"* çıkar.

Ancak bu aile *"Mısırlı"* değildir! 

Kavala Ailesi?nin atası ünlü Osmanlı paşası Selanik/Kavalalı *Mehmed Ali Paşa'*ydı.

Aile Mısır'a hÃ¡kim olduktan sonra *"Kavalalı"* adını bırakıp *"Mısırlı"* adını kullanmaya başladı.

Sebilürreşad Dergisi?nin isim babası ve finansörü *Abbas Halim Paşa,* *Kavalalı Mehmet Ali Paşa'*nın torunu; *Abdulhalim'*in oğluydu.




*Said Halim Paşa*


*Abbas Halim Paşa'*nın ağabeyi ise ünlü bir isimdi: İttihat ve Terakki döneminde, dört yıl (1913-1917) sadrazamlık yapan *Said Halim Paşa.*

Sadrazamlıktan önceki görevi, İttihat ve Terakki Cemiyeti Genel Sekreteri'ydi; yani öyle sıradan bir İttihatçı değildi. 

Kardeşi *Abbas Halim Paşa* ise İttihat ve Terakki döneminde önce Bursa Valisi, sonra Nafia Nazırlığı yaptı!

Ne diyor siyasal İslamcılar: *"İttihatçıların arkasında masonlar vardır!"*

Sanki dinci Sebilürreşad'ın arkasında yoklar!

İslamcı Sebilürreşad'ın yazarı Sadrazam *Said Halim Paşa* (solda) aynı zamanda masondu! (İlhami Soysal, Türkiye?de ve Dünyada Masonlar, s. 380.)

İngiliz kaynaklara göre iki kardeş de masondu:

İngiltere?nin İstanbul Büyükelçisi Sir *G. Lowtherin,* İngiltere Dışişleri Bakanı Sir* C. Harding'*e gönderdiği *"gizli"* mahreçli raporlarda, İttihatçı-Yahudi ve Mason ilişkisini isim isim anlatmaktadır. (Prof. Eli Kidor, "Arabic Political Memories and Other Studies" Londra 1974; Aktaran, Gündüz Gazetesi, 19.5.1998.)

Durun bitmedi. Ailece masondular!

*Abbas Halim Paşa* ile *Said Halim Paşa'*nın babaları Prens *Muhammed Abdülhalim Paşa* da mason idi.

üstelik Fransız Yüksek şÃ»ra (Büyük Doğu/Grand Orient) üyeliğine kadar yükselmiş önemli bir masondu.

Mason olmakla kalmadı; 1861'de Fransa Maşrık-ı Azam'ından patent alarak, *"şÃ»ra-yı Ãl-i Osmani"* adında Osmanlı locasını kurdu!..

*Türkiye'deki masonlar aynı zamanda iyi bir Müslüman'dır. Ama gel gör ki dincilere bunları anlatmak zordur.*

*"Mısırlı"* ailesinde mason çoktu:

1909'da kurulan Türkiye Büyük Locası'nın kuruluşuyla ilgilenmesi için Avrupalı *"büyük üstadlar"* kimi görevlendirdi dersiniz: Mısırlı Prens *Aziz Hasan Paşa'*yı! 

Yani *Abbas Halim Paşa* ile *Said Halim Paşa'*nın amcaoğlunu...

Sadrazam *Said Halim Paşa,* Sebilürreşad'da bakın neler yazdı: 

*"Müslümanların kurtuluşu ve saadeti onların tam olarak İslamlaşmalarındadır."* (Aktaran Kara, cilt I s 114)

*"Osmanlı siyasi birliği, Avrupa Hıristiyan hükümetlerinde olduğu gibi milliyet esasına değil, İslam birliği ve kardeşliği esasına dayanmaktadır. (...) Kanun-u Esasi'mizi seçerken çok aldanmış olduğumuzu itiraf etmemiz lazım gelir."* (İbid s. 144-145)

Sadece Sebilürreşad?ı desteklemediler.

*Abbas Halim Paşa,* Prof. *ümer Ferit Kam* gibi *"İslamcı düşünürleri"* eğitim öğrenim için Avrupa'ya gönderdi. *Mehmet Akif Ersoy'*un Mısır?daki finansörüydü.

*İlginçtir:* Her taşın altında mason parmağı arama paranoyaklığı Sebilürreşad ile Türk basınına girdi. *Sebilürreşad hem masonlardan para aldı hem de her taşın altında mason aradı!*

Dün bugünden farklı değil.

Dinci gazeteler masonları önce en yakınlarında aramalıdır! Soğuk savaş ürünü İlim Yayma Cemiyeti, Komünizmle Mücadele Derneği ve Aydınlar Ocağı kadrolarına bakmalıdırlar.

İşe, İlim Yayma Cemiyeti başkanlığı yapmış, hac ticaretiyle ilgilenmiş ve bu arada 9 Kasım 1967 tarihinde Murad Locası'na kaydolmuş bir dinci kardeşleriyle başlayabilirler. Bu kesmezse, dinci önderlerinin hayatlarını incelesinler.

Hadi ikisini biz yazalım.

*Mason İslamcı lider*

*DİNCİ* Sebilürreşad'ın kÃ¡ğıdı ve parasının nereden/kimlerden geldiği ortada. Bunu öğrendik... Peki...

Bu derginin düşünce ideoloğu kimdi: *Cemaleddin Efgani...*


**

*Cemaleddin Efgani*


*Said-i Nursi, Mehmet Akif, Eşref Edip, şemsettin Günaltay, Said Halim Paşa* gibi dergi yazarları en çok ondan etkilendi. *Cemaleddin Efgani* ve öğrencisi *Muhammed Abduh'*un makaleleri Sebilürreşad'da sık sık yer aldı. Ama nedense *"Doğu'nun üırpınan şahini" Efgani* ve öğrencisinin gizli kimlikleri bu yayınlarında pek geçmedi... 

Oysa... 

*Cemaleddin Efgani* masondu! 

Kahire'deki şarkın Yıldızı Locası'na 7 Temmuz 1868?de girmişti. 

Numarası 1355 idi.

*"Mısır?da kurulan mason localarının başına Cemaleddin Efgani ve ondan sonra Muhammed Abduh getirildi. Bunlar Müslümanlar arasında masonluğun yayılmasına çok yardım ettiler."* (Yahudilik ve Masonluk s. 350)




*Muhammed Abduh*


*"Efgani?nin talebesi Abduh gibilerin kimler tarafından destek gördüğüne dair zamanında İngiltere'nin Mısır sömürge Valisi Lord Cromer'in söylediği şu söz ibretliktir: Kuşkusuz İslami reformist hareketin geleceği şeyh Muhammed Abduh'un çizdiği yolda ümit vaat ediyor. Ve o yolun yolcuları Avrupa'nın her türlü yardım ve teşviklerine layıktırlar."* (M. Muhammed Hüseyin, Modernizmin İslam Dünyasına Girişi, s. 9192)

Mason şeyhülislam *Mustafa Sabri Efendi* de, *Abduh* ile ilgili şunları söyledi: *"üstadi Efgani vasıtasıyla, masonluğu Ezher'e idhal (sokan) eden odur."* (M.Sabri Efendi, Mevkıfu'l-Akl ve'l-ilm ve'l-Alem, Beyrut 1314, c. I s. 133)" (21.10.2004)

Tarihte sürpriz çok! 

*Cemil Meriç "Umrandan Uygarlığa"* kitabında şöyle yazdı: 

*"Zavallı Türk intelijansiyası! Kimlerin peşinden gitmemiş. Düşmanları dost, dostları düşman olarak tanımış. Peygamber'in adını anmaya cesaret edemeyen bir Efgan'yi Peygamber kadar saygıya layık görmüş."*

Bugün durum farklı mı sanki?

Daha ayrıntılı bilgi isteyenler, *"Beyaz Müslümanların Büyük Sırrı/Efendi 2"* kitabıma bakabilirler.

----------

